# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Σωστο στησιμο κόμβου (software)!

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα στους ανθρωπους του AWMN!
Θα ηθελα να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις που ειναι στανταρτ ωστε να βγει εν συνεχεια ενα μικρο-tutorial for the new one guys!

Λοιπον! Σωστο στησιμο κομβου softwarικα!
Εχουμε βαλει την/τις κεραιες μας.. Τις εχουμε συνδεσει στο μικροτικι μας... Και ερχεται η ωρα για το setup..
Σε mikrotik βαζουμε τις ip που εχουμε συννενοηθει..
Και τωρα στο θεμα που με ενδιαφερει! Στησιμο bgp! 
Πηγαινουμε στο instances-> επιλεγουμε το default-> βαζουμε το AS μας που ειναι ο αριθμος κομβου μας -> το router id που ειναι η ip του router μας-> και στα check τι επιλεγουμε και τι οχι; 
Το client to client reflection ναι;

bgp aporia.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω επιλέξει τίποτα από όλα αυτά...

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Μιχαλη στο πάνειο εχεις επιλεξει redistribute other BGP!
Το client to client reflection πρεπει νανε tick??

----------


## mikemtb

Κατά λάθος μάλλον, θα το αποεπιλέξω

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε μια τυπική για το awmn τοπολογία, κανένα redistribute δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο.
Το redistribute static θα ανακοινώνει π.χ τα 0.0.0.0/0 σε κάποιο 192.168.χ.χ του dsl
Το redistribute ospf εάν έχουμε θα ανακοινώνει μικρότερα υποδίκτυα από το c – class μας /30 - /26 που έχουμε κομμένα στα διάφορα interface.
Το redistribute connect π.χ της άκρες κάποιον δυναμικών vpn
Το redistrib bgp εάν δεν υπάρχει δεύτερο bgp instant δεν υπάρχει κάτι να ανακοινώσει.
Παρόλα αυτά συνήθως θα κοπούν από τα φίλτρα ως άκυρες ανακοινώσεις

Το client to client reflection είναι από default ενεργοποιημένο. Σε AS με ένα router ή με περισσότερους σε full mesh δεν έχει εφαρμογή . Μόνο σε route reflector τοπολογία όπου κάθε router έχει bgp μόνο με τους απέναντι peers του και με έναν κεντρικό (όχι όλοι με όλους) .

Το router id είναι το τελευταίο κριτήριο εάν όλα τα προηγούμενα ισοφαρίσουν (ίδιος αριθμός as path length από περισσότερες από μια πιθανές διαδρομές) για την επιλογή βέλτιστης διαδρομής και επιλέγει τον router με το μικρότερο id
Σαν κανόνα συνηθίζουμε να βάζουμε την ip αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δεσμευτικό.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Ποιο ειναι σωστο? Τι ειναι σωστο νανε επιλεγμενο και τι οχι?

----------


## trendy

https://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/%CE%...F#BGP_Settings

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Αυτο που εγραψες ειναι για ενωση 2 RB! Εγω λεω για ενα RB!

----------


## senius

Δεν έγραψε. Επισήμανε ο trendy.
Στο wiki είναι όλα αυτά γραμμένα από αρχιτέκτονες, όχι μόνο αυτά , αλλά και πολλά άλλα ....!!!
Τώρα γιατί ανοίγουμε νέο νήμα ..... Τες πα.

Πάντως το ίδιο ισχύει και στην περίπτωση σου.

Δώσε μου πρόσβαση στα συγκεκριμένα μπρικια, να στα φτιάξω τακα τακα, και μετά να στα εξηγήσω....
Αν θες.....

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Προτιμω να τα φτιαχνω ολα μονος μου στον κομβο μου αρκει να μου υποδεικνυουν το πως... ωστε να μαθω!! 
Ευχαριστω παντως..
Καποιος να μου πει!

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που έχεις μπερδευτεί αφού όλοι λένε ή δείχνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Στο routing bgp instance δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις πουθενά check.

----------


## trendy

> Αυτο που εγραψες ειναι για ενωση 2 RB! Εγω λεω για ενα RB!


 Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οι ίδιες στο BGP είτε για 2 router στο ίδιο AS είτε όχι. Το AS προφανώς θα είναι διαφορετικό και θα βάλεις του γείτονά σου.

----------

